# Sattel Selle Italia Q-bik NEU (MTB, ATB, Tour)



## Jekyll1000 (31. Oktober 2010)

Verkaufe nagelneuen Sattel Selle Italia Q-bik (MTB, ATB, Tour)

http://www.hood.de/0040305603.htm


----------

